# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما المصدرية

## أم عروة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،  أرجو مساعدتي : أريد جملة جاءت فيها ما المصدرية (التي بمعنى المصدر) بعد إن أو أحد أخواتها؟؟

----------


## منصور مهران

( ما ) المصدرية : هي التي تُسبك مع ما بعدها فتؤول بمصدر . 
 وهي  - عند الجمهور  - حرف ، والحرف المصدري لا يعمل ما بعده فيما قبله   .
 وقال الأخفش : هي اسم  .
 نحو : سرني ما قمت  .  أي : قيامُك 
 وعجبتُ مما قعدتَ  .  أي :  من قعودِك
  وشاهد ( ما ) من القرآن الكريم قوله تعالى : ( وَدُّوا ما عَنِتُّم )  أي : وَدُّوا عَنَتَكُم
  ومثله قول الشاعر :
 يَسُرُّ المرءَ ما ذهب الليالي
 وكان ذهابهُن له ذهابا
  أي  :   يَسُرُّ المرءَ ذَهَابُ الليالي

 وقد جاء ضربٌ من ( ما ) يسمى : ( ما ) المصدرية الظرفية ، وهي التي تسبق الفعل الناقص ( دام )
كقوله تعالى  ( وأوصاني بالصلاة والزكاة ما دمت حيًّا )
 أي  : مدة دوامي حيا .
 وسميت ( ما ) هذه مصدرية ؛ لأنها تقدر بالمصدر وهو الدوام ،
 وظرفية ؛ لأنها تقدر بالظرف وهو المدة .

  وقالوا في ( كلما ) : إنها ظرف يقتضي التكرار  مركب من ( كل ) و ( ما ) المصدرية  .
 أو تكون ( ما ) هي النكرة التي بمعنى ( وقت ) ؛ ومن هنا جاءتها الظرفية ، كقول ربنا عز وجل :  (كُلَّمَا رُزِقُوا مِنْهَا مِن ثَمَرَةٍ رِّزْقاً قَالُوا هَذَا الَّذِي رُزِقْنَا مِن قَبْلُ)  [البقرة / 25]
 فإما أن يكون الأصل ( كُلُّ رزق ) ثم عُبِّر عن معنى المصدر ب (ما والفعل) ثم جاء الإنباءُ عن الزمان ،أي : كلَّ وقتٍ رزقٌ  . كما أنيب عنه المصدر الصريح في قولهم : جئتك خفوقَ النجم .
أو يكون التقدير كلَّ وقتٍ رُزِقُوا فيه ؛ فحذف العائد ولا يحتاج في هذا إلى تقدير ( وقت )



______________________________  ___
بتصرف من أقوال أئمة العربية

----------


## أم عروة

بارك الله فيكم أخي ، لكن أريد توضيح أكثر فأنا أردت مثالاً لمجيء (ما) المصدرية بعد إن أو أحد أخواتها،، أحتاج الرد عاجلاً.

----------

